# Breeding Parrot Fish



## vera0426 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a 55 gallon tank with mostly parrot fish and yesterday i saw tha one of them was laying eggs and the other one was picking them up with his mouth. they were very agressive towards my other fish and didnt let anyone getclose to their territory. Do they hold the eggs in their mouths or what? and if so for how long?

Please I really dont know anything about breeding these fish so any thoughts or suggestions will be helpful!:fish:


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Vera, I hate to say this but unless you see it take the eggs to a pre-dug pit in the substraight, the other one was probibly eating them. Parrots are a highbreed, a cross between a gold severum and a convict. Its very rare that the eggs are even furtile .


----------

